# Cryptocoryne Cordate to ID



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi!

May I ask you to help me to identify my cordata, it is clear for me that it is exactly cordata but I do not know what variant. The plants are 10-12 inches tall and are growing submerse.The total setup photo:








The the leaves are oval and about 3-4 inches long and 1-2 inches wide:














The spathe is 7,5 - 8 inches, the tube of spather is 4 inches:














Thanks in advance, Dmitry.:yo:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm on my phone so I can't see the picture too well, but it looks like C. cordata var. cordata to me

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> I'm on my phone so I can't see the picture too well, but it looks like C. cordata var. cordata to me


From botanical point it is for sure C. cordata, but from hobby point, cordata, as far as I know, has several plants types with different appearance: 
Cryptocoryne blassii de Wit 
Cryptocoryne evae Rataj 
Cryptocoryne evae recordata Rataj 
Cryptocoryne kerrii Gagnep. 
Cryptocoryne siamensis Gagnep. 
Cryptocoryne siamensis ewansii Rataj 
Cryptocoryne siamensis kerrii (Gagnep.) Rataj 
Cryptocoryne stonei Rataj

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, you are correct. _C. cordata var. cordata_ is the same as _C. cordata "Blassii"_.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

All those names are dead now, they were reclassified fairly recently. Now there are:

1) C. cordata cordata 2n=34
2) C. cordata grabowski 2n=68
3) C. cordata siamensis 2n=105

(There's a fourth one, nobody's seen it)

The chromosome counts follow the name. 

Borneo has grabowski.
Thailand has cordata cordata and cordata siamensis
Penninsular Mayalsia has cordata cordata.

The problem here is the leaves are very polymorphic - they can be narrow, wide, crinkled or flat depending on how you grow them. 

I'm temped to say it looks like one of the Borneo variants, of which there are about a dozen. The flowers are not much help here, they're all similar if not the same.

Only the chromosome count will tell you for sure. And that's not the easiest thing to do.

cordata siamensis the "blassi" phenotype is the most commonly commercially available. Other exotic populations of the plant exist, these are traded with the collection number, such as "Sasaki TLD3". Otherwise it's just come commercial import and almost certainly the one we informally call blassii.

It's a beautiful plant whatever it is. "Some sort of cordata" is the best we can do reallly.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice setup.

Can you share some information on this one?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The flower does look like cordata cordata, which is found in peninsular Malaysia, but keep in mind cordata grabowski from Borneo can have flowers that are white, yellow or yellow with red or purple.

I know of no Sarawak or Penninsular Malaya forms of COR with leaves that shape or that size, they are more consistent with the forms from central and south Kalimantan, especially at and west of Dayu. Illumbomb had good write up of large cordata forms in that area in 2010 and Sasaki explored there in 2002 and found similar forms. If you can ask the person you got the plant from if it had a code originally that would help. We still won't know what species it is or if it's a hybrid, or a polyploid form of cordata, but at least we'll know exactly what plant we'd be talking about even if we don't know its name.


----------

